# Swardman - The Mower Matters



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

There are many TLF members who have transformed their lawns into masterpieces and I hope they will add comments to this post with their advice.

When I drive through my neighborhood, I can't tell which fertilizer company you use, or which neighbor has a $400 water bill. But, I can absoutely tell who owns a reel mower! That lawn stands out!

That is why I believe the mower matters. Which reel mower is best, depends on your needs, your budget, and how much time you want to invest.

For me, the Swardman fits me and I wanted to share the first steps in our transformationn of a 10 year old commercial stand of Bermuda sod into a work of art using only a Swardman. We won't change chemicals or water - just the mower used to maintain the grass. Instead of a zero turn rotary mower, we'll be utilizing a Swardman Edwin 55 with its available cartridges.

Today, we used the Swardman to top off the grass from 4" to a 2" cut. Not ideal for a reel mower but the enclosed grass catcher made it easier. We filled 3 Huge trash cans full of dormant Bermuda and thatch once we used the Scarifier cartridge to clean up the debris on the turf. The Swardman Scarifier does a couple things: first, it stood up the Bermuda that was laying flat, cleaned up all the mulch from the flower beds sunk in the soil and allows valuable water, sun, and nutrients to reach the soil. If you aren't dethatching every spring, your not leveraging what nature already gives you.

Our goal is to take the 4" Bermuda down to 1/2". Today, we went from 4" to 2", ran the Scarifier, and then cut it one last time from 2"' down to 1".

My goal Monday if we have no more rain is to bring the grass down 1/2". This will allow the sun to warm the soil faster, allow the grass to grow in thicker, and establish a good cutting height for when the grass greens up in March.

Below are 3 pics from today:
1. Initial 4" cut to 2"
2. Dethatching the turf
3. Final cut (for today) down to 1"


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Cool project. I look forward to seeing the transformation.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Very cool. Look forward to seeing this transform over the next few months.


----------



## Swoop76 (Aug 3, 2019)

FYI Reel rollers is running a $500 off sale. Also if build one and choose the grooved front roller and transport casters use ryanknorr code at checkout and will get those 2 opinions free.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Heads up, in the first week of the sale we've sold over 50% of our inventory. The sale will end when we sell out which I'm predicting will be during the first week of October.


----------



## Saints (May 5, 2019)

Reelrollers said:


> Heads up, in the first week of the sale we've sold over 50% of our inventory. The sale will end when we sell out which I'm predicting will be during the first week of October.


The sale is going to last until inventory is out? Will there be a new model coming soon or are you not going to carry Swardman anymore?


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

Saints said:


> Reelrollers said:
> 
> 
> > 1568925728[/url] user_id=837]
> ...


Very fair question. We absolutely will continue to sell the Swardman line and there is not a new model being launched for residential customers.

We are moving to a larger location and to make this transition in November easier we wanted to sell inventory we normally would have kept in stock during the off season.

-


----------

